# dev-libs/boost kompiliert nicht weiter

## bierma

Hallo Leute,

hört sich merkwürdig an aber wenn ich versuche dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2 zu kompilieren stoppt/pausiert er zwischendurch.

Ich hab nun zum 3. mal versucht das packet zu mergen aber jedes mal pausiert er irgendwie. Er bricht nicht ab oder so er bleibt einfach da und mach nichts... und das so lange bis ich ihn abbreche...

Es ist zwar ein langsames System wo ich das kompiliere aber ich denke das ist nicht normal wenn er nach einem tag immer noch bei der gleichen stelle ist.

Was sagt ihr dazu... einfach mal ne woche laufen lassen und dann mal sehen ob er zu ende kompiliert oder kennt einer von euch das Problem?

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 733MHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 13 Aug 2008 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/maintainer /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa apic automount berkdb bzip2 cli cmov cracklib crypt cx8 dbus de directfb dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog joystick jpeg lame lirc mad mailwrapper mca mce midi mmap mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer msr mtrr mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pae pam pat pcre perl pge png pppd pse pse36 python quicktime radio rar readline real reflection samba sdl sep session spl sse ssl sysfs theora tiff truetype tsc unicode v4l vcd vme vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke im vorraus

----------

## Necoro

Bleibt er immer an der selben stelle stehen? - Und wenn ja: Welche? - Bzw: Was steht in der Konsole zu dem Zeitpunkt?

----------

## bierma

Nein immer verschieden...

In den logs steht leider auch nichts...

----------

## bierma

mhhh....

ich mein... er hat ja kein Fehler verursacht oder so... Die load ist constant bei 5 gerwesen und die festplatte hat gerödelt ohne ende... vlt braucht der einfach so lange... aber über einen tag?  :Question: 

Was sagt ihr kann das sein?

----------

## firefly

wie viel Ram hast du und wie schaut die swap auslastung aus, wenn er "stehen bleibt"?

----------

## bierma

128MB RAM und der ist voll bis oben hin... swap hatte er glaube ich noch ein bischen luft

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... boost ist übelste C++-Template-Hexerei ... da belegt so ein g++-Prozess auch schon mal mehrere Hundert MB RAM. Und da das bei dir denn ein wenig problematisch wird, kann es durchaus sein, dass er da _sehr_ lange braucht.

(Warum gibt es eigentlich net boost-bin?)

----------

## bierma

mh ok... lass ich ihn mal laufen... mal sehen wie lange er braucht...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *bierma wrote:*   

> mh ok... lass ich ihn mal laufen... mal sehen wie lange er braucht...

 

und wenn selbst der swap nicht reicht? dann gibts einen netten freeze oder? warum hängst du nicht mal eine externe platte oder ähnliches dran um es als swap partition zu "missbrauchen"? da wärst du jedenfalls auf der sicheren seite

----------

